# Ariens, Toro or Cub Cadet?



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am looking at 3 snowblowers in the $900-1000 range, and was looking for some recommendations as to which one would be the best choice.

Ariens 28" Deluxe # 921022

Toro 26" Power Max 726OE #38614

Cub Cadet 26" 500 Series # 526SWE


If there is something better in this price range, I am open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ken123, welcome to the forum. I'm sure each of those have their good features, and some not so good. It's a matter of personal preference for such things as "power steering", electric start, how the chute is controlled. Some look for something that their spouse would be comfortable with using if the hubby is away when it snows.

I always recommend folks head to a dealer to buy their machines from. The main reason being the support you would get from an established dealer that services what they sell as opposed to big box stores that sell, but don't necessarily know that much about what it is they are selling, let alone work on them later, or if there is a problem. Dealerships are more apt to direct you in the direction of a model that might be best for your personal application, and might just let you take one for a "test drive" so you can get some hands on with it before you buy.

I now that doesn't answer your question about those three you listed, but I hope it helps.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ken, welcome to SBF. sorry i can help with your decission. i guess toro will always be #1 on my shopping list followed by ariens. i also don't see any new snowblower that i thinks is worth the price of admission with all the snowblowers listed on cl


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Cub Cadet snowblowers have been made by MTD for quite some time so I would probably rule those out. If you insist on the Cub Cadet, you could probably shop around for the same blower in a different color by looking at the MTD/Yard Man/Huskee/Craftsman/Troy Bilt variations.

Ariens and Toro both get very good reviews and carry high opinions on various snowblower forums.


----------



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Cub Cadet snowblowers have been made by MTD for quite some time so I would probably rule those out. If you insist on the Cub Cadet, you could probably shop around for the same blower in a different color by looking at the MTD/Yard Man/Huskee/Craftsman/Troy Bilt variations.
> 
> Ariens and Toro both get very good reviews and carry high opinions on various snowblower forums.


I didn't know that about Cub Cadet. Thanks for the info. Choice narrowed to two.


----------

